# search forum and forum tools broke



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

FF 2 if that matters. There are no drop down menus for me

actually all the buttons up where you drop down are broke


they just arent there

and Qedit broke too


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> FF 2 if that matters. There are no drop down menus for me
> 
> actually all the buttons up where you drop down are broke
> 
> ...


I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.4 and they're working for me at 4:39 PM ET Monday afternoon. Maybe it's self-correcting vBulletin software?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

No issues here or no changes made. Sounds like a security setting issue in the browser or another security software.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Im still getting used to FF but checked the following settings after reinstalling over this program first.all are on 

Enable javascript
Enable java
Advanced javascript settings: move or resize window ON; raise or lower window OFF; disable or replace context menu ON: hide status bar OFF; change status bar text OFF

In the securities tab I cant see anything that would change anything like this but I did change tivo to be allowed to do addons

I do recall something when I tried to reinstall FF that said java something wasnt compatible. I forget the message. Could that be it?

does AVS use the same software as here? that board works fine for me


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this may have nothing to do with nothing but take a look at this pic

notice the middle post has the orange section too far to the left

is this normal behavior?

ok forget that,, the manage attachment button wont work even when i use tab to click on it


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

AVS Does use the same software, but it could be slightly different. Do you have other security software running that could stop Java or other items? The Nav bar is Java.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not that i'm aware of. Just windows firewall on. 

I did the Do i have java at java.com and it said i do have it. 

Congratulations!

You have the recommended Java installed (Version 6 Update 2). 


so is java used for the qedit button but not the reply or quote? That is weird too.

Oh and one more thing. If you use yahoo fantasy baseball stattracker, the games come up on what i assume is a java screen. There is no down arrow for me to scroll past the initial 3 games that show up on that screen so yes, i'm now definitely aware this is just something unique to my laptop and not any particular forum....well...you know what I mean. 

I guess i'll have to go to FF home page and see how to save all my passwords etc and do a fresh install and uninstall and hope that works. I cant think of anything else..can you?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i just remembered i installed HP 450 toolbox thing 2 days ago...i uninstalled it and all is fine now

knowing that was the issue, any ideas now why there was a conflict 

i also had a mscvrt.dll issue with the linksys wireless modem every time i booted up too but that came back at least this first reboot (and remains today)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry to say not sure. HP loads a lot of overhead stuff. (Grrrrrrrrr)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

oh well i'd prefer TCF over an ink meter anyway  Ty for trying. I will rely on the printer red light in the future


----------

